# Antlerless early muzzle



## Hollywood33 (Jun 23, 2013)

Does anyone know what dates the antlerless muzzle season is? I couldn't find the 2014-15season posted yet


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

http://wildlife.ohiodnr.gov/hunting...pping-regulations/season-dates-and-bag-limits


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Interesting that the 4 day Muzzy season comes in on Friday.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

bobk said:


> Interesting that the 4 day Muzzy season comes in on Friday.


why you cant spell?


----------



## AEFISHING (Apr 25, 2004)

bobk said:


> Interesting that the 4 day Muzzy season comes in on Friday.


That will be nice.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

Can't*

Sorry, I could not resist.


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

the ' is overrated


----------

